# Anyone headed to NB or PEI with an empty truck



## Kelly McLaughlin (Mar 14, 2021)

Hi Folks! I have a fellow in PEI that is interested in a small bike I have for sale Is anyone or does anyone know of someone heading east to say NB He's willing to drive to pick it up. Thanks for your time!


----------

